

Reddit users could be held accountable for suicide... say what? - ryangilbert
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/04/12/nine-reddit-users-could-be-slapped-with-wrongful-death-suit-in-suicide-case/

======
killnine
"Our family has decided to take legal action not only against his ex-wife, but
those who urged him on to take his own life. Next week, our lawyer will be
filing a wrongful death suit in Washington State against nine individuals. Our
lawyer hired a private investigator and three of the individuals have been
identified from those who urged Jerry to kill himself. Subpoenas will be
issued to find the identity of the other three, though it is possible that
they were the same people. We don’t know yet. We were told by our lawyer not
to give any other information out such as our full names or the people to be
named in the lawsuit"

I am bad at math , but.........?

~~~
kylemaxwell
Six of the defendants are people other than the Reddit commenters, apparently.

------
itg
This is what happens when blogs and tech "news" sites report on stuff without
doing any fact checking at all. Plenty of redditors did a bit more digging
around and it seems to be a hoax since there is no link between the guy who
committed suicide and the posting. There is no subnoea served and the police
report doesn't have any links between them. It's one group of redditors who
dislike another group and seem to be trolling.

Anyway, I don't think these stories belong on hn, so flagged.

~~~
dgabriel
Agreed. This seems to be part of a troll feud between ideologically opposed
subreddits. I find it tedious.

------
kylemaxwell
I've no idea of the legality involved, but from a moral and ethical
perspective, egging on a depressed, suicidal person is immoral and ethical
with a possible few exceptions (e.g. terminally ill person wishing to cut
short a remaining painful period). Ironic, perhaps, that these Reddit users
probably got karma on the site at the same time they in fact earned negative
karma under whatever value system you prefer.

~~~
ryangilbert
"Ironic, perhaps, that these Reddit users probably got karma on the site at
the same time they in fact earned negative karma under whatever value system
you prefer." Probably true... so sad.

